

Ask HN: Can you forward my resume in your company? - AnupSavvy

I lost after 3rd round of Google today but thats not the end of the world and I am not giving up on looking for job opportunities. I haven't heard back from few of the other companies that I applied. I am also looking at options in 'who is hiring' thread of HN. I post it here to know if anybody of you is interested to consider me as a potential candidate for interview in your company and could forward my resume may be ?. Currently, I work on a research funded project called VIVO Semantic network, at Cornell University, NY. I have done Masters in ECE( graduated in dec 2009), worked in Java, interested in search engines and topics like IR and Semantic Web. Total experience is around 3 yrs ( 2 yrs before MS on a software maintenance project + 1.5 yrs on VIVO development at Cornell). I would require H1B to work.<p>email: anupsatishsawant@gmail.com
======
cskau
Maybe some details about things like what and especially _where_ ?

Best of luck !

~~~
AnupSavvy
Software development job that encourages challenging work in IR/Semantic
Web/ML/Data mining.

Where ? you mean place ? I don't mind moving anywhere in united states if the
work is good.

Thanks for your wishes.

